# Sky+



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Our sky+ box has started misbehaving. Press pause, and the pause appears on screen, but the system keeps showing TV real time. After a while it pauses, but the nothing (not fwd or rwd) works. Rewind direct from TV doesn't work either.

It's still recording stuff OK and I can fwd and rwd through recrded programmes OK.

The only thing that may have triggered this was a hard drive de-frag (from the "secret menu"), which i did because the drive was showing about 50% full with only 2 1/2 hours worth of TV on it! Still don't know why it might have caused a problem though.

Anyone heard of this? I've heard Sky+ boxes aren't that reliable... true?


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Whilst it doesnt help you much, I did a defrag and DIDN'T get this problem so its probably not related.

Might be worth a look through here

http://www.avforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=48

Are you out of warranty?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Odd you should post this,mine started doing it last night. I reset the box to no avail then i started to watch a film which plated for 2 minutes then froze, if i then press stop it would show the next frame when i pressed play. In the end i deleted the film and it seemed to cure it (could be coincidence though).


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

g/f had exactly the same problem last month - phoned through to SKY and they did a master reset thingy & everything was fine (she lost all the data on her system though)


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Oh hello... the sky+ is also asking me for PIN numbers when I record a movie. This is mentioned, too. Looks like I have some sort of known issue with software update... perhaps this bug will be fixed when my box updates?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> Oh hello... the sky+ is also asking me for PIN numbers when I record a movie. This is mentioned, too. Looks like I have some sort of known issue with software update... perhaps this bug will be fixed when my box updates?


Mine started asking for pin numbers when i started to _watch_ the film.


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Pin = Last 4 digits of your customer number apparently


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

_Knowing _my PIN isn't really the problem. The system itself seems to be suffering from glitches due to the firmware upgrade sky rolled out.


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

I think this is something to do with the latest update from sky. A lot of people have been reporting the same issues.

Don't know if there is a fix yet or if they will send another update :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Full reset and system rebuild seems to have helped lots of people.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

ronin said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hello... the sky+ is also asking me for PIN numbers when I record a movie. This is mentioned, too. Looks like I have some sort of known issue with software update... perhaps this bug will be fixed when my box updates?
> ...


thats normal with channels starting with "9" :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Haha!

Turns out Sky have introduced this feature to ask for a PIN when you watch a film rated 12 or more between 8pm and 6am as a parental safety thing, but mine is asking for it not just when I start the film, but sometimes during it - another bug of the firmware upgrade, it seems.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Go into Parental settings and turn pin off


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

my sky+ is doing the same when i press pause - i get round it by switching it off for about 30mins at the mains.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

yeah mines doing the pin thing on films, even though all are set to off and with no Â£ restriction. Damn annoying.

Which is the defrad option and does it wipe all the ones I've got recorded?

Dave


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

since the software update this is a common problem.

There is gonna be another update to epg 4 around the 28th. This may address the live pause issue.

To do a full system reset and reformat the hard drive, losing all recorded programs and all series links you have to go to the hidden engineers menu which I think is

Services / 4 (system setup) select / 01 select /


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> since the software update this is a common problem.
> 
> There is gonna be another update to epg 4 around the 28th. This may address the live pause issue.
> 
> ...


Yes, hidden menu is Service, 4-0-1-Select. You can do a planner rebuild, which is basically a HD defrag or a full system rebuild, which loses all recorded programmes and series links. The latter is said to solve the problem, along with unplugging for a couple of minutes before and after. Unfortunately for me, the wife has recored some exercise programmes off Sky Sports that she insists on keeping. :x


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > since the software update this is a common problem.
> ...


if she doesnt read this forum, do the defrag, curse the system in disgust when you realise its all gone, spend 20mins tinkering with the box while she makes your tea, then get her an excercise video with a cute chick wearing a thong you can both enjoy, win-win


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

My Sky+ box doesn't have the pause problem but has recently started to be very slow to respond to the remote commands. The red light on the box flashes instantly indicating that it has received the command but it seems to take half a second or so to be actioned - is this due to the recent the upgrade as well? And what is the latest upgrade version?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garvin said:


> My Sky+ box doesn't have the pause problem but has recently started to be very slow to respond to the remote commands. The red light on the box flashes instantly indicating that it has received the command but it seems to take half a second or so to be actioned - is this due to the recent the upgrade as well? And what is the latest upgrade version?


I've found that also - but its even more of a problem with other TVs connected via TV-Eye.

Consequently, I've pressed the delete button TWICE thinking it hadn't responded to the first keypress and accidentally deleted something I actually wanted to keep.

I have to say, though, overall its a pretty good service. Its relatively simple to use and really does revolutionise TV. I just wish the Programme Guide was just a LITTLE bit better, and the A-Z carried ALL the programmes rather than a random selection they decide to put in there.

Hopefully when HD is rolled out, there will be some tweaks and improvements, but overall I'm delighted with Sky+ and what it offers.

(I'd love to be able to control the box via the web, though... for the times I'm miles away and want to record something and have forgotten to set it before coming out!)


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> garvin said:
> 
> 
> > My Sky+ box doesn't have the pause problem but has recently started to be very slow to respond to the remote commands. The red light on the box flashes instantly indicating that it has received the command but it seems to take half a second or so to be actioned - is this due to the recent the upgrade as well? And what is the latest upgrade version?
> ...


I have the delete problem on occasion... I "keep" everything now which requires confirmation before deletion :?

iirc.... there are plans to have a dial in (phone only?) remote record facility... 8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garvin said:
> ...


Sky fitter said the same thing about 4 weeks ago, its telephone activated supposedly.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


In the days of IP phones and home networking? What a pile of wank-poo.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

More info here...

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/sho ... p?t=278045


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

mmm, not had any of your problems, but have one of my own (and it is pretty picky). Whereas before I could hold the down arrow to scroll through all of the listings or Sky+ recorded programs, it now only scrolls down about 2 or 3 lines and then stops. After that I have to press the down button for each other line I want to go down. Hardly earth-shattering, but annoying :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> mmm, not had any of your problems, but have one of my own (and it is pretty picky). Whereas before I could hold the down arrow to scroll through all of the listings or Sky+ recorded programs, it now only scrolls down about 2 or 3 lines and then stops. After that I have to press the down button for each other line I want to go down. Hardly earth-shattering, but annoying :?


i've got that, annoying!! I think the problems are specific to the type of box, the pace's seem to have the pause problems I have an amstrad and have had minimal problems on the command delays others have discussed, I agree with Tim I'd be lost without sky+ now


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

The two issues I have experienced are: -

The HD showing more drive space used than it should.

Occaisionally, and rather annoyingly on very important recordings, I've started to watch a recorded programme. Stopped it part way thru' and then when I have returned to it, it won't let me access it. Freezes up. Have to delete it to move on.

On the whole though pretty pleased.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

sky+ 160 same same but different.... 8)

despite the 4th replacement unit - I prefer this unit to the original... :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Mine mysteriously started behaving itself again last night. I wonder if Sky are rolling out a patch?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

good old tivo.....you just cant beat being able to pull the drive out, re-image and shove back in again...and all in 15 mins


----------



## shke (May 15, 2002)

I've had intermittent live pause problems. The Sky "technician" got me to unplug the scart lead, take out the viewing card, and then reconnect it all to solve the problem. But it comes back. Can't wait for them to get it sorted.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

shke said:


> I've had intermittent live pause problems. The Sky "technician" got me to unplug the scart lead, take out the viewing card, and then reconnect it all to solve the problem. But it comes back. Can't wait for them to get it sorted.


can't see how unpluggin the scart lead would help? possibly the power lead to reset the box :?


----------

